# Long Range IR spotlights



## OttaMattaPia (Oct 3, 2018)

I sometimes need long range IR illumination. 350ft or more.

I would prefer a narrow beam spotlight type light that has a beam circumference of approximately 50ft at 350ft range.

Anyone know of anything like this or if it's even possible?


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 4, 2018)

a Maxabeam and IR filter should be able to do that easily, but its rather pricey.

Im sure there is a more wallet friendly option available, just dont know what it is.


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 4, 2018)

Let’s just put this right here! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?450375-Polarion-CSWL-Night-Reaper


----------



## OttaMattaPia (Oct 4, 2018)

Ok, found something for UNDER $100 Delivered.......

360 feet (perfect) at 45 degrees
Runs off of 12v or 24v (perfect for my uses)

I'll bet I could fabricate a chromed reflector / focuser ring and extend the range another 100 feet/

https://www.amazon.com/COP-Security-15-IL17-Illumination-Infrared-LEDs/dp/B07G35GZ1M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1538705430&sr=8-3&keywords=Outdoor+IR+Illuminator+360


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 7, 2018)

Of course we could always go to the other extreme and pick up a Hellfighter with an IR filter. Would definitely get the range with that setup, but would probably need a backpack or cart to deal with the power supply.


----------



## OttaMattaPia (Oct 17, 2018)

This thing was bigger than I thought it would be when it arrived.

Like 8 or 9 inches in diameter, 12-14 inches overall length. Very high quality unit IMO. Well made.

I've only done a quick test and it definitely was super bright. I intend to take my Sony HandiCam out soon and do a distance test. If it illuminates at 300feet I'll be really happy. I can power it with a small motorcycle battery so I'm building a convenient little self-contained carry rig with self contained power so I can set it up anywhere I need it in a hurry.

Perfect for busting illegal night hunters.

The glow from the IR LEDS is minimal. Not as bright and detectable as those normally associated with DVR Cameras at night. So I estimate the wavelength to be 880 - 900nm. I have the specs sheet....somewhere. I'm not sure the human eye would detect it at 100ft plus. SUPERB buy. VERY glad I took a chance on it.


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 19, 2018)

You really need to reconsider that motorcycle battery. Like all engine batteries it is designed to put out a large current for a very short period of time, then be float charged. A load like your light would be less current but over a much longer period of time. Any automotive battery will not last long used like that. You need to get a deep discharge battery like used on trolling motors and power scooters. They are designed to output over a longer period of time and handle a lower charge level. If I was doing this I would find some sort of circuit to act as a protector so that the battery would not be discharged below its design level.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 2, 2018)

So the Hellfighter will do it. But what are you using to view IR? If you are only using a Sony Handicam night Shot then it is just the camera sensor without the IR blocking filter. 

Check out this video I made comparing the Hellfighter vs an IR Laser Illuminator. Filmed through Sentinel Binos White Phosphor night vision. 



Lately I have been dabbling in long range illumination. 200 yards is the limit for my Surefire Weapon lights. Except for the Hellfighter. I have been able to light up targets with the PSQ-18 laser illuminator. It is a laser sight for a grenade launcher. But it has a laser illuminator that works rather well. Been able to light up targets 300-400 yards away.


----------

